
Ask HN: How to balance intellectual activities and sedentary lifestyle? - r4victor
I found myself in a situation common for a CS student where all my day-to-day activities, that I consider intellectually rewarding, such as work or study, require me to spend my time in front of a computer.<p>I did my best to reduce my screen time and have enough outdoor activities, but the problem still exists, since I want to spend most of my day working or learning.<p>The narrow version of the question would be: How can I use part of my time doing useful things and avoid looking at the screen at the same time?<p>The broader one I&#x27;d like to address to those who had a similar experience:
Were you able to find an occupation that lets you balance intellectual activity and sedentary lifestyle?
======
through
Yoga

